# To Marina or to JBR... that is the question



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi All,

Ok, so I know I have posted quite a few questions really, but this one is serious 

I see that Gulf News has released this awesome link Gulfnews: Interactive Map: Dubai Rental Index

Now, on to the issue, JBR seems awesome, is it really? I want a sea view, and a 1 bed apartment. Although things seem to vary in price, not that that matters between JBR and the marina...

Does anyone live in any of these, if so, how have you found it and which one of the buildings would you recommend?

It would also be cool to get some idea of rents for a 1 bed, although 2 bed would be preferable, it seems that I won't be able to afford that, there are only 2 of us, so 1 bed should be fine.

Please help! Thanks 

* Leaving for Dubai on Sunday, my butterflies could fly me there right now!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

? No one is living in these places?


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi Krod, JBR and Marina are pretty much the same area. There are not a lot of sea views in Marina apartments cos JBR is between the marina and the beach. A JBR apartment with a sea view will cost alot more.

Don't know about current rental prices (who'll need to look on dubizzle or Gulf News for an idea) but when I was looking 4 months ago a sea view from JBR was about 20k more expensive than a marina view.

I live in JBR and like it because it's near the beach, restaurants, shops etc, but I have friends who live in the Marina and they're just a 10 minute walk away and they're just as close to everything.

Best thing is to get out and about and look at lots of apartments in Marina and JBR and compare size and price. Also look at other areas in Dubai as it's really easy and cheap to get about and you might get more apartment for your money elsewhere

Good luck with your search.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

Glasceb! Thanks dude. This is getting real exciting, seeing as you live there, are there quite a few places available?

I am going to be working in Dubai Internet City, which seems (almost) walking distance, which is good, so I think I will stick to the Marina area for now, but as you say, will take a look around.

Thanks so much for the response, really helpful!


----------



## dsackman (Jan 23, 2009)

I arrived here a week ago and also looking at JBR and Marina. Currently saying in a company apartment in Marina.
Expect to pay around EAD120,000 a year for a 1 bedroom (~900sqft) and about EAD80,000 for a studio (650sqft). You typically need to pay the annual rent up front, but the landlords have loosened up and will accept a few post-dated cheques. If they bounce you are in SERIOUS trouble. You will need your residency permit and a letter from your employer to rent an apartment.
The kitchens are normally fitted with fridge, stove and washer and sometimes a dishwasher as well.
JBR and the Marina is not quite walking distance from Internet City, but a taxi cost about EAD15 and it takes around 7 minutes to get there. Many taxi drivers do not know where Internet City is, but they do know where Knowledge Village is, and that is right next door.
Which company will you be working with?

Daniel


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

Daniel,

Thats great, thanks man, I have been investigating, so I know the prices are quite high, I will be working for Microsoft, and I will have a car, but I will see what happens re taxis/car/bike...to get to the office. 

Glad to see another SA bloke, why did you move from SA and where in SA are you from?

Cheers!


----------



## dsackman (Jan 23, 2009)

Krod said:


> Daniel,
> 
> Thats great, thanks man, I have been investigating, so I know the prices are quite high, I will be working for Microsoft, and I will have a car, but I will see what happens re taxis/car/bike...to get to the office.
> 
> ...



My home is actually in Los Angeles, California - been there for 11 years. My company sent me to Dubai on a temporary (2 year) assignment to fix a few issues.

I lived in Durbanville in the Cape, and I am sure you do not really need to know why I moved from RSA? 

Happy travels, and I will buy you a beer when you are here.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

Sounds terrific! Leaving today(its now 3.52 AM!, still packing) at about 22.30, so would really like to learn all I can as quick as I can! 

Lets see how that goes, starting work on Tuesday... bit tough on the schedule, but at least the weekend is coming up soon!

Cheers!


----------

